# مصطلحات هامة للطرق



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

مصطلحات هامة للطرق .


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

​ *قاموس الطرق*​ *درجة حرارة الرصف 
Pavement Temperature 
نظام معومات الطرق 
Road Information system 
تحقيق مستوى خدمة أمن على الطرق 
To ensure traffic safety 
أطالة العمر التشغيلى لشبكة الطرق 
To ensure durability 
تقليل تكلفة النقل على الطرق 
Cost - Effectivness 
تصميم الطرق بمعونةالحاسب الألى 
Roads computer - aided design 
هندسة الرصف 
Pavement Engineering 
الطبقة المرصوفة ما تحت أساس الطريق 
Subbase )Pavement )
القاعدة الترابية لاساس الطريق 
Subgrade
شق الطريق 
Cutting road
حامل الراية فى الطريق 
Flag man 
رصيف الطريق 
Pavement 
فرشةالطريق 
Road bed
درجة الطريق 
Road grade
الصيانة الدورية 
Routine Maintenance
الصيانة المتكررة 
Recurrent Maintenance
الأعمال العامة 
General Activities
أعمال الطوارىء 
Emergency Activities
التصميمالهندسى للطرق 
Highway geometric design 

سلامه الطريق
Road safety
العواكس الأرضيه
Road studs
سلامة الطرق ( Road Safety )
العواكس الأرضية ( Road Studs )
رصف ( pavement )
ردم ( Filling - up ) 
أنهيار ( Failure ) 
عيب ( Defect ) 
بيتومين ( Bitumen ) 
تربة ( Soil ) 
تربة طينية ( M ud Soil ) 
تربة متماسكة ( Firm Soil )*​ ​ *هذه مصطلاحات من اعداد وزارة النقل السعودية*​ *

قائمة المصطلحات ٦٨٣
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٣
المصطلح باللغة العربية المقابل باللغة الإنجليزية
A
Acceptance القبول
Aggregate ركام
Aggregate Base Coarse طبقة الأساس الركامية
Aging ( تقادم (أكسدة
Alignment مسار
Asphalt Cement الرابط الإسفلتي
B
Barrier حاجز
Bending انحناء
Blending المزج
Boulder ( جلمود (كتل صخرية
Bridge جسر
C
California Bearing Ratio (CBR) نسبة كاليفورنيا للتحمل
Category الفئة
Cement grout مونة إسمنتية
Classification تصنيف
Clay طين
Coarse Aggregate الركام الخشن
Cohesion تماسك
Cold Mix الخلط على البارد
Compaction الدك
Concrete Barrier حاجز خرساني
Consolidation تصلب
Coordinates إحداثيات
Core Samples ( عينات لبية (عينات إسطوانية
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٤
Cross fall ميل عرضي
Culvert عبارة
Culvert inlet-outlet lining تكسية قاع ارى عند مداخل ومخارج العبارات
Curb بردورة
Curing الإنضاج
Cut القطع
Cutback Asphalt الإسفلت السائل
D
Deflection انحراف
Delivery Ticket بطاقة التسليم
Density كثافة
Drainage تصريف
Durability ديمومة
E
Elongated Particles الحبيبات الطويلة
Embankment ردميات
Emulsified Asphalt المستحلب الإسفلتي
Excavation الحفر
Exploration استكشاف
F
Fabricate يصنع
Fence سياج
Fine Aggregate الركام الناعم
Finishing الإ**اء
Flat Particles الحبيبات (المسطحة) الرقيقة
G
Gabions السلال المعدنية
Geo-composite الأنسجة الأرضية المركبة
Gradation تدرج
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٥
Grader جريدر
Gradient انحدار
Granular حبيبي
Grouted Rip Rap التكسية بالحجارة المربوطة بالمونة
Guard Rail حاجز أمان
Gutters أقنية
H
Hand Hammer معدة دك يدوية
Hot Mix الخلط على الساخن
Hydrated lime الجير المطفأ
I
Install تركيب
Interlocking متداخل
J
Job Mix Formula صيغة خلطة العمل
L
Laying التوضع
Liquid Limit حد السيولة
Loose Rip Rap التكسية بالحجارة المفككة
Loss Angeles اختبار التآكل بطريقة لوس آنجلوس
Lot الوحدة
Lux ( كمية الإضاءة في وحدة المساحة م ٢ (لوكس
M
Marking علامات
Measurement القياس
Median جزيرة
Mellowing time مدة الترطيب
Mineral Filler مادة الحشو المعدنية
Modified Asphalt الإسفلت المحسن
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٦
Moisture رطوبة
N
Nominal الاسمي
O
Open Graded التدرج المفتوح
Overlapping التداخل / التراكب
P
Paint دهان
Pedestrians Side Walk أرصفة المشاة
Penetration الغرز
Plastic Limit حد اللدونة
Plasticity Index مؤشر اللدونة
Power Hammer معدة دك آلية
Premix Concrete خرسانة مسبقة الصب
Prime Coat طبقة تأسيس
Q
Quality Assurance تأكيد الجودة
Quality Control ضبط الجودة
Quick Lime الجير الحي
R
Random عشوائي
Rate معدل
Reconnaissance زيارة استطلاع
Recycling التدوير
Retarders مبطئات الشك
Right of Way حق الطريق
Rip Rap تكسية حجرية
Rotary Mixer خلاطات دوارة
Roughness وعورة
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٧
S
Sample عينه
Sand equivalent المكافئ الرملي
Seam Strength مقاومة نزع اللحام
Shear قص
Shoulders أكتاف
Silt طمي
Size المقاس
Slope Protection حماية الميول
Slump ( الهبوط (التكوم
Slurry الملاط
Soundness الأصالة
Source مصدر
Specifications مواصفات
Spreading الفرد
Stabilization معالجة / تثبيت
Steel Slag خبث الحديد
Stockpile التخزين
Strain انفعال
Strength المقاومة
Stress إجهاد
Subbase ما تحت الأساس
Subgrade القاعدة
Superpave الرصف عالي الأداء
Superplastizer محسنات التشغيل
Swelling الانتفاخ
System نظام
T
Tack Coat طبقة لصق
المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق الحضرية قائمة المصطلحات


وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية – المملكة العربية السعودية ٦٨٨
Tear Strength مقاومة التمزق
Tension شد
Test Pit حفرة اختبار
Tolerances التفاوت المسموح به
Traffic Sign شاخص / علامة مرورية
Treatment المعالجة
Trial Section مقطع تجريبي/ اختباري
Triaxial ثلاثي المحاور
U
Unconfined غير المحصور
Under drain تصريف تحت السطحي
V
Vibrating Plate صفيحة هزازة
Viscosity لزوجة
Voids فراغات
W
Workability القابلية للتشغيل*​ ​ *Concept of the maintenance*​ ​ *مفهوم الصيانة*​ *Definition of the maintenance*​ *تعريف الصيانة*​ *Concept maintenance of the road*​ *مفهوم صيانة الطريق*​ *Definition ruin of the road*​ *تعريف دمار الطريق*​ *The environmental laborers surrounding in the road*​ *العوامل البيئية المحيطة بالطريق*​ *Goals administration of the maintenance*​ *اهداف ادارة الصيانة*​ *Road network [fY] preservation of Giza*​ *شبكة الطرق فى محافظة الجيزة*​ *The change [fY] daily temperatures*​ *التغير فى درجات الحرارة اليومية*​ *[aalmyaat] and the humidity*​ *المياة والرطوبة*​ *Density of the passing [wtkraart]*​ *كثافة المرور وتكرارة*​ *The axial capacities additional*​ *الحمولات المحورية الزائدة*​ *Characteristics soil of the basis weakened*​ *ضعف خصائص تربة الاساس*​ *External influencing*​ *مؤثرات خارجية بشرية وطبيعية*​ *Investigation level of service of security on the knock*​ *تحقيق مستوى خدمة أمن على الطرق*​ *Lengthening of the age [aaltshGylY] for road network general*​ *إطالة العمر التشغيلى لشبكة الطرق العامة*​ *Insurance surface of the road in case operatable good empty from the problems and the defects*​ *تأمين سطح الطريق بحالة تشغيلية جيدة خالية من المشاكل والعيوب*​ *Reduction cost of the transfer on the knock*​ *تقليل تكلفة النقل على الطرق*​ *The reduction from incidents the knock*​ *التقليل من حوادث الطرق*​ *The preservation on the knock from the aggressions*​ *المحافظة على الطرق من التعديات*​ ​ *Kinds of the maintenance on the knock*​ *أنواع الصيانة على الطرق*​ *The routine maintenance*​ *الصيانة الروتينية*​ *The periodic maintenance*​ *الصيانة الدورية*​ *Returning of the alignment 


*​ *إعادة الرصف*​ *Reconstruction*​ *إعادة الإنشاء*​ *Maintenance of the improvements*​ *صيانة التحسينات*​ *Maintenance transient*​ *صيانة الطوارىء*​ *Returning of the preparation*​ *إعادة التأهيل*​ *Regime administration of road maintenance*​ *نظام إدارة صيانة الطرق*​ *Regime information of the knock*​ *نظام معلومات الطرق*​ *Elements of the knock*​ *عناصر الطرق*​


----------



## sofiane2424 (29 يناير 2010)

*ىلبب*

شكرا لك ​


----------



## mostafammy (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجم عبد اللة نجم (15 أبريل 2011)

ابحث عن كتاب سعودى
المساحة الجبوديسية
لااعرف اسم المؤلف


----------



## هدي مشيرة (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله النمراوي (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندسra (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكور على المعلومات*


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (14 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدمحمدين (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز هانى مصلحى


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تسلم يدك يا مهندس
لو من الممكن معرفه كيفه شراء كتب المواصفات اشتوا او غيره من اي مكان بالرياض


----------



## مهندس ابن كركوك (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

